# I.D.



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I just picked up this locomotive today. Does anyone know what it is. It's the red and silver one, not the black and yellow one, that's a Bachmann GP40.


----------



## Ike8120 (Mar 5, 2016)

I am no expert could be an E8 or E9


E-8
https://www.google.com/search?q=san...0ahUKEwj_uqjpjujLAhVFJR4KHSz9DBsQsAQIGw&dpr=1

E-9
https://www.google.com/search?q=San...X&ved=0ahUKEwjr7pvLj-jLAhWJph4KHRo_DMoQsAQIGw


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Im no expert either, could be an E or F unit. Try to match it up here:http://www.thedieselshop.us/E.html


----------



## dwyaneward (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks like a EMD F7


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes, it's a Bachmann EMD F7. 

http://www.spookshow.net/loco/bachf7.html


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Im no expert either, could be an E or F unit. Try to match it up here:http://www.thedieselshop.us/E.html


Hmmm??? I go to that site and all the links "Passenger Power", "Freight Power", etc. none of them will open.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Ding Ding Ding................we have a winner!! IT is an EMD F7. And I am bit surprised that it is a Bachmann.......it's vastly quieter than the GP40. And a quick bugger too. Have to add a negative speed for it, reign it in a bit.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Ok, how about one more? (because I only have three locomotives)

My first one was a Bachmann yellow/black EMD GP40. Easily identified, the packaging told me what it is. We just id'd my new one, the EMD F7. My second train, is a Kato, and I think.......think, it is an EMD GP38-2, but not positive.

IMG<img src="http://extraimago.com/images/2016/03/30/100_9957.jpg" border="0">/IMG


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

ok......what am I doing wrong??


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Ok......that put the link......


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

IMG<img src="http://extraimago.com/images/2016/03/30/100_9957.jpg" alt="100_9957.jpg" 
border="0" />/IMG



<a href="http://extraimago.com/image/aEUa"><img src="http://extraimago.com/images/2016/03/30/100_9957.jpg" alt="100_9957.jpg" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

VegasN said:


> Hmmm??? I go to that site and all the links "Passenger Power", "Freight Power", etc. none of them will open.


Strange, works for me. Here's a run down of F units: http://www.thedieselshop.us/SurvivorsEmdFs.HTML


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

oh ok cool. At least you saw it. Someone had mentioned it is a Bachmann, but the bottom says Trix. Is it possible the shell was changed and it is a Bachmann shell on a Trix drive? It sure does not sound or run like a Bachmann.


So I believe what I have is a Bachmann GP40, a Kato GP38-2, and a Trix F7.

That is one locomotive per month in the hobby....if I continue at that rate, my wife will kill me inside of a year.......


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

VegasN said:


> oh ok cool. At least you saw it. Someone had mentioned it is a Bachmann, but the bottom says Trix. Is it possible the shell was changed and it is a Bachmann shell on a Trix drive? It sure does not sound or run like a Bachmann.
> 
> 
> So I believe what I have is a Bachmann GP40, a Kato GP38-2, and a Trix F7.
> ...


Yes, your right, now that I take a better look it sure is a Trix F7. Haven't seen one for a while and didn't think people would be still purchasing them. Mine are all parked, retired.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

VegasN said:


>


Looks like another old loco, should say what brand it is on the bottom of the fuel tank. Kato made a GP38 back in the 1980s.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If its a Minitrix that's a nice unit. I have a FM shunter from them from the seventies. It looks too long for a F so I suspect may be an E, unless anyone knows that Minitrix made one or the other.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> If its a Minitrix that's a nice unit. I have a FM shunter from them from the seventies. It looks too long for a F so I suspect may be an E, unless anyone knows that Minitrix made one or the other.


 F unit has two port holes, an E unit has 4 port holes. Sure looks like an F unit to me.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

I can't ID the manufacturer, but yes that Milwaukee engine is a GP38-2.

Two radiator fans and the distinctive "box" on the roof are the give-away spotting features of a 38-series. 

Spotting features of a "-2" vs. non-"-2" series are subtle and harder to see, but include an overhang on the rear of the cab roof and a small sight window in one of the hood doors on the engineer's side.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

rrjim1 said:


> F unit has two port holes, an E unit has 4 port holes. Sure looks like an F unit to me.


E units are also significantly larger and have 3-axle vs. 2-axle trucks.

(Real) E series locomotives also actually have two engines in them.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

cv_acr said:


> E units are also significantly larger and have 3-axle vs. 2-axle trucks.
> 
> (Real) E series locomotives also actually have two engines in them.


Yes, there are also other differences, but we only needed one that stood out to tell it was a F unit!


----------



## Robert_56 (Dec 20, 2010)

VegasN,

Sold as an F9. Have a look here; http://www.spookshow.net/loco/trixf9a.html looks like the one you have is the same as pictured there with the shell off.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

ICGhost, I think you are correct. So it is a Minitrix F9. Kinda glad I grabbed it considering they are no longer around. I also picked up a custom painted Kato SD45 today......I am such a sucker. Now I have 4 locomotives and only two tracks.....what to do what to do.....build an elevated track?? Hmmmm??


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Here's a pic of it......


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

VegasN said:


> Here's a pic of it......


looks more like a Atlas Alco RS11, older ones were manufactured by Kato.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

ICGhosts said:


> VegasN,
> 
> Sold as an F9. Have a look here; http://www.spookshow.net/loco/trixf9a.html looks like the one you have is the same as pictured there with the shell off.


Minitrix marketed these as F9's, but the conventional wisdom is that the vent configuration on these is closer to that of an F7 than an F9.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

OK, upon very close inspection, I am going to say due to very subtle differences, I believe it to be an EMD F7

So, I "THINK" I have:

1. Bachmann EMD GP40
2. Kato EMD GP38-2
3. MiniTrix EMD F7
4. Atlas Alco RS11

Does that sound right?


----------

